

Show HN: Just A Regular Night with WindStream DSL - tlongren
http://longren.io/just-a-regular-night-with-windstream-dsl/

======
PaulHoule
Yeah, Comcast doesn't look so evil for "the rest of us" stuck on DSL.

~~~
tlongren
I never imagined that I'd someday miss Mediacom.

